
Has anyone else noticed their karma going haywire recently? - dfranke

======
rms
I haven't noticed anything. If it went down and you weren't moderated, maybe
the vote cheating algorithm was changed and you were getting more or less
karma from people that already modded you up or done.

------
dfranke
In the past week or so my karma has gone from 267 to 270 to 262, with the only
moderation I've received in that time being one comment that got an upvote.
Has anyone else noticed similar weirdness?

~~~
Alex3917
Someone went through my posts and modded down about twenty in a row. Took at
all the karma I gained and then some from the six hours I spent on my last
blog post.

~~~
pg
Do you mean someone downmodded your comments? It's not possible to downmod
submissions. I looked at your last couple comments and no one had downmodded
them.

~~~
Alex3917
Sorry, I meant comments, specifically those from 3-5 days ago. I looked
through them, and many of the comments previously downmodded have been
mysteriously modded back up to what they were previously. Not a big deal in
the first place though.

